# Besoin d'avis LASER COULEUR SAMSUNG CLX 3175



## benouwa (15 Janvier 2009)

Bonsoir à tous ! Je me renseigne pour une laser couleur multifonction (photocopie surtout) 
et la Samsung 
*CLX 3175*

me plait bcp .... J'aimerais avoir des avis si des lecteurs de macgen l'a possède ! 
Mon gros soucis avec les imprimante, c'est la prise du papier au debut de chaque impression .. c'est con, mais mon imprimante actuelle m'enerve trop sur ce sujet la ! 

Et avec léopard ? des soucis ??? 
ils disent sur le site de samsung que c'est OK pour OS x 10.5 mais je préfère me méfier .... 

Merci d'avance à tous


----------



## benouwa (5 Février 2009)

aucun avis ??? svp ....


----------



## Skyhawk (8 Février 2009)

Je possède cette imprimante (en version "de base" pas de wifi, pas de réseau) et je dois dire que j'en suis ravi.

Je m'en sers à partir de postes sous XP, Vista, MacOS avec la même satisfaction.

Si tu as des questions plus précises n'hésite pas.


----------



## adrenergique (9 Février 2009)

Je possédais cette samsung laser, je dois dire que j'en ai été horriblement déçu: elle est morte après juste un an et 3500 copies (elle ne prenait plus le papier qui n'était plus entraîné jusqu'à la sortie = bourrage, taches sur les feuilles suivantes)

Impossible de lui faire confiance à cette machine!

Je me suis acheté un HP MPF depuis tout va bien!


----------



## benouwa (11 Février 2009)

Oula que penser mnt ? Deux avis antagonistes ... :s 

@Skyhawk: Depuis combien de temps possèdes-tu cette imprimante ? car d'après adrenergique elle ne tient pas plus d'un an ... 

@tous les 2 : ce qui m'intéresse le plus c'est la "prise papier" ... avez vous connu des problème ainsi ? Le papier n'est pas bien entrainé donc bourrage donc colère !!!  

Quid de la fonction "photocopie" que mes parents comptent utiliser souvent ! Rapide ? Sans soucis ? 

MErci à tous les deux d'avoir prix la peine de me répondre ! 

Au fait : Aucun problème d'installation sous Léopard ? (elle n'as pas l'air d'être dans la liste des imprimantes (cf "préférence>imprimante) 


Meeeerrrcciii  

PS (le dernier lol) : si vous avec une autre multifonction laseur COULEUR en tête en dessous de 300 euro dites tjs ...


----------



## Anonyme (11 Février 2009)

J'ai une samsung cpl 315 et la qualité n'est pas optimale, la capacité des toners est ridicule par rapport à leur prix. A réserver pour la bureautique.


----------



## adrenergique (11 Février 2009)

Je n'ai pas dit qu'elle tenait moins d'un an, j'ai dit que *la mienne* avait tenu à peine un an 

Et en fait je me suis mal exprimé en tapant dans l'élan  C'était jusqu'à la fin de l'année, sachant que je l'ai achetée courant octobre ça fait à peine 3 mois 
Désolé de la confusion. (de toute manière il me semble bien qu'elle est sortie assez récemment, en tous cas il y a moins d'un an, non?)

D'ailleurs elle est partie en réparation et elle est revenue avec le même défaut je l'ai donc vendue (en avertissant du problème  ) pour acheter un MFP.

Donc je déconseille:rateau:

Et en effet, le toner est cher et ne dure pas longtemps. :-/


----------



## benouwa (11 Février 2009)

adrenergique a dit:


> "Je n'ai pas dit qu'elle tenait moins d'un an, j'ai dit que *la mienne* avait tenu à peine un an "
> 
> En effet, j'ai extrapolé un peu vite ;-) Ok Ok .. Merci pour les infos ! Quel est le modèle excate de HP que tu as ?
> 
> ...


----------



## adrenergique (11 Février 2009)

C'est celle ci, mais je ne te l'ai pas conseillé car elle n'est pas dans ton budget d'après ce que tu nous as dit. 

Maintenant je pense qu'il vaut mieux une bonne un peu hors budget 

autre différence notable: la HP imprime sa première page beaucoup plus vite que la samsung qui chauffe plus longtemps avant.


----------



## TiteLine (13 Février 2009)

J'ai le modèle CLX 3175FN et je confirme, la vitesse d'impression n'est pas terrible. Heureusement que j'ai gardé ma vielle HP (simple, monochrome) pour le portable. Elle est nettement plus rapide (mais incompatible avec l'Imac )


----------



## benouwa (15 Février 2009)

Ah super un troisième avis ...
Bon au final : Bilan plus que mitigé :s ... Je crois que je vais chercher un autre modèle


----------



## Skyhawk (17 Février 2009)

La 3175 n'a pas 1 an que je sache.
La mienne je l'ai depuis sa sortie en france, soit vers octobre/novembre dernier.

J'ai connu pire niveau impression


----------



## benouwa (19 Février 2009)

Skyhawk a dit:


> La 3175 n'a pas 1 an que je sache.
> La mienne je l'ai depuis sa sortie en france, soit vers octobre/novembre dernier.
> 
> J'ai connu pire niveau impression



Oui je pense aussi qu'elle est récente, mais bon elle n'a tout de même pas l'air si géniale .... Et comment ça se fait qu'elle soit si peu cher ... Illogique ....


----------



## Skyhawk (20 Février 2009)

J'hallucine un peu sur le côté : "la 3175, pas assez chère mon fils".

M'enfin.


----------



## benouwa (13 Mars 2009)

Oui je sais, commantaire assez "primaire" mais je viens de la voir en magasin et je comprend mx .... J'ai failli arracher le couvercle ! Non non, je ne suis pas un bourin..... Mais le plastic de 2mm d'épais ça me rassure pas trop .... 

Bon rien a voir mais la *HP Officejet J6410* me plait aussi pas mal ! *Avis d'utilisateurs ?????* (il parait qu'elle n'est pas mal du tout sauf le wifi..il ne faut pas trop compter sur cette fonction apparament )

Merci d'avance et toute bonne soirée à vous !


----------



## nicopulse (7 Avril 2010)

Bonjour à tous, 

Je remonte le sujet pour dire que moi aussi j'ai des vues sur ce multifonctions *Samsung CLX-3175* qui est le moins cher des multifonctions couleurs. De 200 à 300 euros suivant les options (Wifi, Fax, Ethernet...).

Je cherche du laser car la tête d'impression de mon ancien multifonctions jet d'encre (Canon SmartBase MP-360) s'est séchée car je ne m'en suis pas servi pendant 1 mois.  Mais également car changer de cartouches d'encres toutes les 30 pages commençait clairement à m'agacer. :hein:

Seulement je souhaite *imprimer en couleur*. Je ne recherche *pas à imprimer de la photo, ni des documents sans marges mais des documents couleurs à un niveau qualité professionnelle*. Par exemple, lorsque je reçois mon relevé de compte, une facture Orange, des documents officiels ou que je lis la thèse d'un ami intégrant des graphiques, schémas et images, le tout en couleur : l'impression est nette, claire, précise. 
C'est ce que je recherche et c'est ce que je faisais avec mon Canon MP-360. 

Il m'arrive également de *scanner des documents comme ceux citées pour les archiver et de les réimprimées ensuite.* Et donc d'imprimer des "images" globalement constitués de zones blanches. J'ai déjà tenter d'imprimer de tel documents sur une imprimante laser noir et blanc  HP LaserJet P2055dn (350 euros / résolution 1200x1200), le résultat était horrible. Le texte était composé de nuage de points très désagréable. Pourtant le même document sur mon multifonctions jet d'encre Canon MP360 donnait un résultat quasi identique à l'originale scanné ! Je ne comprend pas à quoi cela est du. 

Est-ce normal sur une imprimante laser d'avoir ce résultat ?

J'ai entendu dire que le CLX-3175 laissent entrevoir le tramage en impression couleur, et que les couleurs ont des teintes bizarres. 

Avez-vous eu ce type de problème ou êtes-vous satisfait de l'impression de documents en couleurs avec cette machine ? 

De plus pensez-vous que la résolution de 600x2400 soit suffisante pour imprimer des documents en qualité professionnelle ? 

Si vous pensez que ce n'est pas un bon plan, existe t'il d'autres multifonctions laser couleur convenables dans le même niveau de prix que celle-ci ? Ou des jet d'encres convenables à moins de 150 euros avec de grosses cartouches d'encres (semi-pro)?

Merci d'avance pour vos conseils.


----------



## Skyhawk (17 Avril 2010)

Bonjour,

Pour le peu que j'imprime en couleur, oui je suis satisfait de la 3175.

Mon point de comparaison étant un monstre d'imprimante réseau au bureau, clairement, la 3175 est en dessous niveau tout (qualité, colorimétrie, vitesse...).

Maintenant, j'ai surtout considéré le rapport Q/P lors de mon achat, et de ce point de vue, je ne le regrette absolument pas.

Concernant le scanner, là encore, il me suffit. 
Est-ce assez pour vous? aucune idée 


Par rapport à votre signalement "impression couleur gros points" n'étiez-vous pas en mode "brouillon - faible consommation" dans le driver d'impression? Parce que tout de même, je ne vois pas une imprimante à l'heure actuelle qui sortirait un tel pâte


----------



## FlamKeuch (2 Septembre 2010)

Bonjour à tous,

Je viens d'installer une Samsung CLX-3175 pour un MacBook sous SnowLeopard. Voici mes premières impressions :

- l'imprimante a un look sympa et une bonne qualité de finition
- elle est quand même notablement plus grosse qu'une jet d'encre, même si elle reste compacte pour une laser, surtout avec un scanner intégré
- l'installation est sans souci: j'ai d'abord installé le soft du CD-ROM, puis branché l'imprimante en USB, puis ajouté dans les préférences système / imprimante
- le scan passe par un soft. Samsung ("Gestionnaire de numérisation" de mémoire) qui est simple et fonctionnel, tout en permettant de régler différents paramètres habituels: gamma, luminosité, contraste, etc.

Bruit: à l'allumage, ça ventile pas mal pour préchauffer, pendant quelques dizaines de secondes, ensuite elle ne fait plus aucun bruit
à l'impression, elle fait un peu de bruit, classique pour des laser.
Bref, rien de spécial au niveau du bruit, c'est globalement plutôt discret je dirais même.

Qualité d'impression:
- très bonne pour le noir et blanc
- très correct pour la couleur, sauf pour les textes en couleur, où là c'est (notablement) moins bien qu'une excellente laser couleur. On voit clairement les petits points sur du petit texte en couleur (genre, taille 8 ou 10), alors qu'une très bonne laser fera le boulot beaucoup mieux.
Pour les photos je trouve le résultat très bon (pour une laser).

Pour l'instant, faute de recul, je n'ai pas encore d'appréciation sur la fiabilité à long terme ou sur l'autonomie des cartouches.

Des petits détails qui coincent cependant:
- la touche "scan to" qui permettrait de gagner du temps en envoyant un scan directement au mac, genère une erreur "Warning: Error during scan" qui s'affiche sur le Mac. Pourtant, en demandant le scan depuis le Mac, tout se passe très bien
- contrairement à ce que j'avais lu dans une description du produit, le driver Mac ne peut pas faciliter l'impression recto-verso. On est obligé de passer par l'impression standard de MacOS qui permet d'imprimer les pages paires / puis on remet le paquet / puis on relance l'impression avec les pages impaires. C'est sans doute la version Windows du driver qui permet de faire ça en une seule demande d'impression.

Au niveau du grammage papier, la doc indique qu'elle peut imprimer du papier allant jusqu'à 160 g/m2. Un papier qui est quand même assez cartonné. Il faut mettre le papier feuille par feuille dans le bac qui sert au papier normal, mais ça marche très bien.

Avec du 80 g/m2 Clairefontaine, les sorties sont superbes et ont une excellente tenue.

Le mode brouillon des impressions envoie un peu moins de couleur. Dans les aplats par exemple, on voit plus les nuages de points. En mode normal, c'est déjà très bon; en mode optimal (haute qualité) c'est encore mieux. Mais aucun de ces modes ne résoud le petit souci des textes imprimés en petit et en couleurs.

Malgré ces petites remarques négatives, pour l'instant j'en suis très content.


----------



## Skyhawk (2 Septembre 2010)

FlamKeuch a dit:


> Des petits détails qui coincent cependant:
> - la touche "scan to" qui permettrait de gagner du temps en envoyant un scan directement au mac, genère une erreur "Warning: Error during scan" qui s'affiche sur le Mac. Pourtant, en demandant le scan depuis le Mac, tout se passe très bien



Hello,

Je n'ai pas ce souci, le "Scan to" numérise directement sur le Mac sans poser de problème, et c'est bien pratique.


----------



## youns (23 Septembre 2010)

je deconseille fortement cette imprimante car je l'ai depuis un an et demi prix achat interessant mais des le depart capot ferme tres mal, ensuite duree de vie des toner tres faible et enfin la elle ne fonctionne plus bourrage papier en continue j ai essaye differentes qualites et grammage d'ailleurs il me reste des toner a ceder si cela interesse quelqu'un. Bref je la deconseille fortement


----------



## Skyhawk (25 Septembre 2010)

Je dois être chanceux alors, aucun problème de mon côté, et pourtant elle sert au quotidien.

Par ailleurs, je t'envoie un PM pour discuter de tes toners.


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (29 Septembre 2010)

c'est un sujet qui m'intéresse également actuellement (achat d'une imp laser)...

Un comparatif mi à jour récemment qui devrait intéresser pas mal de monde...


----------



## Laure Ffrench (2 Juillet 2011)

Non, cette imprimante n'est pas un bon produit. Je suis propriétaire d'une SAMSUNG CLX3175. Elle est chère et une garantie distributeur (FNAC) est indispensable. 
Le manuel utilisateur ne permet de dépanner simplement la machine. Il peut même être nécessaire de faire intervenir un technicien . 
La garantie constructeur dure un an et la première panne intervient à peine quelques semaines après. J'apprends via ce forum que je ne serais pas en plus un cas isolé...
J'ai possédé plusieurs imprimantes précédemment et elles ont duré au moins 3 ans.
Je suis très déçue par le manque de professionnalisme que je constate. A FUIR.


----------

